# Lords of Sorcery



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

For ten thousand years the forces of Chaos have pillaged the Imperium, serving the diabolical Chaos Gods in their desire to bring the galaxy to heel and eternal servitude. Within Segmentum Obscurus the Imperium is besieged by the 13th Black Crusade, the hordes of the Despoiler batter the gates of Cadia and those gates hold.. for now. However the gates of Cadia are not the only besieged bastions, further within the Segmentum lies Pinnacle Station, a Ramilles-class Star-Fort and hold of the Adeptus Mechanicus used to field-test advanced technologies and storage for dangerous xeno and warp artefacts, and it is those artefacts that have drawn the Thousand Sons into the system.

The infamous Sorcerer Lord Malzaren, scion of Prospero. scourge of the Bloodbane, and founder of the Crimson Sun cults, has gathered his fellowship and taken the Oberon-class Battleship _Infernal Light_ into the Segmentum for goals unknown. However the cumbersome Battleship lacks the speed required by its dark master, thus he has dispatched an advance force in the Cobra-class torpedo escort _Chaos Sabre_, consisting of a group of Aspiring Sorcerers and their Rubric Marine charges. Their task is to secure the station for Lord Malzaren's arrival, success will increase the favour they gain, and failure will result in eternal suffering. And personal goals are high in addition, each Aspiring Sorcerer knows that Malzaren will take on new acolytes soon and the chance to learn from such a master of sorcery means that only a few will succeed, while the rest will be left to die.


*Rules*: Here are the rules of the Rp, and yes some of them are lifted from Darkreever's but he has written them succinctly and thus I have put them here.

- So to me, one of the most important aspects of an RP comes from its story element; its great if the GM can spin an epic tale but if the players are only producing two or three lines a post that actually drags it down, it can even drag other people out of character or worse because while they are putting in effort, some may not be and who wants that. For this RP, the minimum post requirement is six decent length sentences. For an idea of what I mean by decent length, the previous sentence would likely be it.

Now six may sound like a fair amount, and it rightly should; but many people are well and truly capable of it. For an idea of what a six sentence long bit looks like, I made sure the introduction was at least six decent length sentences long

-Number of posts per member between updates: Post once, post a dozen times, makes little difference to me as long as you meet the minimum sentences per post. You might find yourself running out of material to work with or unable to proceed because I need to advance stuff, but if you think that after update X your work would be better off working alongside another member and one or both of you does a two-parter post (thats something like your post starts off, then there post continues, then you post again and end things) then thats fine with me. It can give the feeling that your taking your time, getting into things, interacting and developing with other characters, and most importantly working together. Just don't go overstepping things, you know by starting to take the story in your own direction.

-As GM I reserve the right to request/demand any changes be made of a character; in the end, no matter what you may want the GM's say is the final one.

-With posts please try to make them last. I wont do an update every two days, so space out your own posts. And if you are going up against something you can't beat period or something you can't beat in one post I expect you to know it, or if you don't just ask me OOC.

-The obvious no god modding or trying to hijack the story; this more or less goes without saying but doing so for the record. If you want to control another player's character you better damn well make sure they don't have a problem with it or you've gone over things with them. Im hoping that members will work together and collaborate, and backstab and betray as the story goes.


*Characters*: The character template is below, please fill out all the sections to completion. I'd like a good sentence length on each one, don't phone it in. Put some effort into your characters and they'll turn out great, but any characters that don't meet the standards will be rejected.

*Name*: (First names, last names are optional but add to the character. No nicknames, the Thousand Sons are haughty and use classic names.)

*Age*: (Your characters are NOT original Thousand Sons. You have been recruited only within the last 100 years, but in the Warp that is significantly shorter. So age yourself appropriately.)

*Appearence*: (What do you look like. You all have physical forms still, what does your armour look like, and what do you look like under it. Feel free to have some ornamentation or attachments to your armour but nothing so extravagent, and no spiritual forms. You are all still flesh and blood.

*Personality*: (What is your character like?. Are you arrogant and haughty in your skills?, are you devious and cunning?, or are you quiet and reserved. I dont mind any but you are Thousand Sons and you will be speaking, no men of few words. Those are the guys who wont be noticed in the race to become a Sorcerer.)

*Weapons*: (You all wield the same or similar weaponry. A Bolt Pistol is standard for all, but you can empower it to fire Inferno Bolts. Your close combat weapon is your choice, a Force weapon format. Sword, axe, or the curved blade that the Sons use, whose name I can't remember. You must wield a force weapon but the form it takes is optional.)

*Background*: (What is your background. One thing must be crystal clear. You are not, repeat not, original Thousand Sons from Prospero. Perhaps you were a servant class or an escaped slave elevated to join the Thousand Sons, or taken in a raid and indoctrinated. Perhaps you were a cultist champion elevated to join. But none of you are original Thousand Sons.)

*Powers*: (Now this I also must be clear on. You are Aspiring Sorcerers, at best you will have ONE power at your disposal and very limited use of another. Several varieties of power are available, and yes I know that Thousand Sons are masters of sorcery. You are not, yet. Choose one power to specialize, I will also allow VERY limited use of others. Example if you choose Pyrokinesis you can create and control fire, you may also have very light use of telekinesis, say enough to levitate things to you or nudge someone without speaking to them. And remember you are apprentices, if you choose pyrokinesis you can start a fire but you can't immolate an entire base in a split-second, use sense when you use your powers. The final stipulation, the Warp. If, and only if, your character is about to die then you can open your body to the Warp and allow its power to aid you, your own powers would increase quite notably, but its extremely risky for untrained apprentices. So only use when absolutely necessary, and dont expect to use it without consequences.)


*Powers Available*: 

*Telekinesis*: (The ability to move objects with the mind. Attack enemies by throwing objects or shoving them, but you wont be able to tear hordes of enemies apart, maybe one enemy alone but use wisely. Defensively you can throw up small barriers to block a sword strike or a bullet, but it wont last against hardier weapons like Power Swords or Plasma Guns.)

*Pyrokinesis*: (The ability to create and control fire. Attack enemies by immolating them or by throwing balls of fire into the fray. Defensively small fire barriers can be created but dont expect these to stop well-armoured foes. And use wisely, you wont be able to set an entire platoon on fire at once.

*Foresight*: (The ability to see into the future. This will allow you to see what your enemies will do to kill you, and respond before they can even act, or avoid such occurrences and form a plan. With this you must use it cautiously, you will NOT be able to see large events in the future and you can't use it to predict allies actions unless they permit it OOC, because if they dont then its godmodding and that wont be allowed.)

*Telepathy*: (The ability to read the minds of your foes to predict their movements. This power can be used on allies but only if they permit it OOC, otherwise its godmodding and that is taboo, that will be acted on.)

*Body Chemistry Manipulation*: (The ability to alter body chemistry, making the character stronger, faster and able to think faster. It also allows the character to turn their neural energy into lightning bolts. But use it sparingly, no mass electricity storms.)

*Energy Manipulation*: (The ability to form balls of energy and empower your weapons to create more volatile attacks. An example is creating Inferno Bolts, which is an ability you all have, by empowering your bolt pistols. However more advanced like creating a blade of energy or blasting a focused ball of energy require specialization in this power. And there are limits.


I dont want to see a whole crew filled with pyrokinetics or telepathics. There is a limit on powers and if I ask you to change it you must do so, however ill only do that if that power is being overused. I also dont want to see feats of heroism and combat prowess that one expects from Chaos Lords, you are apprentices and still learning. Mistakes can happen, but do your best to cover them up. After all they happen, but aren't looked on well.

I guess thats it. I hope you'll have fun in this RP, and ill begin once six people or more have joined. Once it starts ill keep the entry window open until a certain point in the story.


*Players: High_Seraph (Kamenruhk)

Nightlord92 (Ankhu Anek)

LordRaith (Chisisi Mubarak)

Revan4559 (Tyriel Saradorm)

Warsmith40 (Ulthrexyl)*


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dude, looks really cool, I place dibs on a spot. i'll take the pyrokinesis power. i'll post my character after work tonight


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry Emporershand but I have to deny you a place. Your track record with Rps is less then adequate, and I really want this RP to succeed so I can only take people who will definitely follow the rules.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If you will allow it, Ill probably join depending on the other RPs as most of them are pretty much stuck...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Post your character Komanko and we'll see, just follow the rules and im sure it'll be good. Ive only denied EH a place because he's broken the rules one too many times.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hope this is okay Lord of the Night

Name: Kamenrukh

Age: 67

Appearance: Standing 6'5 with short closely cropped brown hair and green eyes Kamenrukh is seldom seen in his power armour favoring a cream colored robe with the symbol of Tzeentch on the back. His armour is the standard of the Sons since the heresy.

Personality: Kamenrukh likes to pit others against each other to see thier skill and will usually incite a fight against a group against another to know others powers and abilities while trying as hard as possiable to stay hidden or otherwise out of direct confrontations only taking stage when he is confident that he is the last one standing.
Other times Kamenrukh is reading sacred texts in his quarters to master his abilities and be selected to train further.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Force Sword

Background: Kamenrukh joined a cult to Tzeentch at the age of eighteen when he was still a dock worker on a backwater planet that had been forgotten by the Imperium. While at the cult Kamenrukh worked the hardest out of everyone to bring change to his planet. Eventually rising through the ranks Kamenrukh was promoted to Cultist Champion when the imperial guard was sent to cleanse the planet after the cult revolted and almost succeded in gaining control. It was at this point Thousand Sons appeared and helped the cultists fight back the guard and it was there that Kamenrukh was selected to join the Thousand Sons. After joining Kamenrukh's ability to alter body chemistry was awakened and he began training it to improve his chances of being accpted as a practicus.

Powers: Kamenrukh is training his Body Chemistry Manipulation.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Might I suggest that you include the different ...cults? Can't remember the exact term, but the Corvidae, the Pyrae, the Pavoni, the Raptora, and the Athanaeans? They add character, but if you wanted to generalise the powers then I guess you could forget them.

Regardless whether you choose to integrate them or not, heed my terrible warning; a RP where everyone is a psyker can be more difficult to manage than a more typical RP. I'm not in any way saying you will struggle; I'm sure you'll do fine. I'm just saying from my personal failure at running a Thousand Sons RP that it is a lot more work than a more average roleplay.

Doomsaying aside, I wish you good luck with the roleplay, and I hope you all enjoy it. :grin:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Name: kek pharam

age: 37

appearance: kek weirs an ornate armour with many talismans he is about 7.5 feet tall with his helmet on he is 7.8 because it’s so big he has red eyes 

personality: kek is ambitious and cunning striking when the fight is about to be won by his side he will rush to their aid and claim the fame for himself and when its going bad he won’t get involved and blame someone else 

weapons: kek has an standard bolter with an force weapon which looks like the one the grey knights use only it's made out of gold and it has symbols on tzeentch on it

background: kek came from the hive world xena XXI where he lived as member of the local cult of tzeentch. just when the thousand sons attacked the planet the cult attacked the great library on the planet. everyone who whas part of the cult got slain by the guards of the library except for kek. when the guards were about to attack him there opened a warp portal next to him. and a horde of pink and blue horrors came out of it attacking the guards when they disappeared. kek sat there blessed with great knowledge and power by tzeentch when the thousand sons arrived they saw what happened and took this as an sign of great favour so he was initiated in their ranks. he quickly rose to the rank of champion to dismay of some other members of the legion.

Power:foresight


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

By the way, that curved sword is called a _khopesh._










This looks interesting, I may post a character depending on who joins.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> Hope this is okay Lord of the Night
> 
> Name: Kamenrukh
> 
> ...


Thats great Seraph. Your in.



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Might I suggest that you include the different ...cults? Can't remember the exact term, but the Corvidae, the Pyrae, the Pavoni, the Raptora, and the Athanaeans? They add character, but if you wanted to generalise the powers then I guess you could forget them.
> 
> Regardless whether you choose to integrate them or not, heed my terrible warning; a RP where everyone is a psyker can be more difficult to manage than a more typical RP. I'm not in any way saying you will struggle; I'm sure you'll do fine. I'm just saying from my personal failure at running a Thousand Sons RP that it is a lot more work than a more average roleplay.
> 
> Doomsaying aside, I wish you good luck with the roleplay, and I hope you all enjoy it. :grin:


Actually the Cults became somewhat obsolete since all Thousand Sons gained access to all the powers once they reached the Planet of the Sorcerers. And thanks Farseer, we will :good:.



cain the betrayer said:


> Name: kek pharam
> 
> age: 37
> 
> ...


Sorry Cain but no. This character does not meet the requirements.



Scathainn said:


> By the way, that curved sword is called a _khopesh._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I really wondered what those were, the name kept eluding me.

Alright then, I hope you will.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

just pointing out that you should tell him whats wrong with his character instead of just saying "no you're character doesn't meet the requirments" but that's just my 2 cents ignore it if you want


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Could be that the character does not have a force weapon, nor is there any description as to what he actually looks like. Both of those were things Lord of the Night specifically mentioned including; I mean if your not even gonna meet the GM's starting requirements..


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Ankhu Anek

Age: 26

Appearance: Standing at 6'3, Ankhu wears the deep blue colors of the Thousand Sons. Ankhu keeps his head shaved, showing a tattoo of the Great Manipulator on his scalp. His eyes are a deep set of emerald green. Ankhu enjoys adorning his armor with his personal fetishes: a rival psyker's skull, deeds of his accomplishments, symbols of Tzeentch, etc. 

Personality: Proud and merciless, Ankhu is a feroucious warrior. Ankhu would gladly sacrifice the entire galaxy if it would grant him a shard of Tzeentch's plans. Ankhu's ambitious goals keep him seperated from any fellow warriors, viewing almost all other psyker's as nothing close to his prowess.

Background: Hailing from Sigma VII, a hive planet, Ankhu Anek grew up within the underhive of the capital hive. Misery, murder, and chaos were all that the hellish domain Ankhu and his kin called home offered them. From a young age, his parents kept him hidden whenever the rare Arbites patrol. When asked why, all they told him was that he was special, and that the evil men in white would take him away forever if they found him. By the time he had turned 16, Ankhu was running with the gangs. During a shootout at a local watering hole between Ankhu's gang and a rival gang, Ankhu had the first experience of what made him so "special".

Crouching under a collapsed pillar, Ankhu was reloading his autogun as he suddenly siezed up; his eyes rolling back into his head as a trickle of blood came down his nose. When he regained his composure, he slammed another clip into his rifle and wiped the blood off on his arm. Ankhu began seeing feet from behind the hauler approaching soon after. Without thinking, Ankhu flung his hand out and felt a tidal wave of energy flow towards. With a huge explosion, the propane tank behind the debris hurled the gutted hauler away and destroyed any trace of the enemy gangers.

Standing up, Ankhu's heart sank and then froze in his chest as he saw the bullet-ridden corpses of his fellow gangers and then the men that had killed them. Instead of the gruff scum he expected to see, a party of no more than 15 stood with their weapons pointed at him. A tense moment passed before Ankhu realized he was still alive and that a several of the unknown men were approaching him. As the men stopped in front of him and took off their hoods, Ankhu saw the men's face. 2 of them wore tattoo's of a raven on their faces and bore the signs of mutants. The leader though displayed no signs of mutation. Moreover, he bore a face that seemed easy to overlook, like he was just another one of the nameless masses of the hive. Introducing himself as the Patriarch, he explained that they had sensed Ankhu within the empryean. Not knowing what he was talking about, Ankhu felt his gun slacken from his fingers and fall. Instead of hearing the clatter of the gun hit the floor, Ankhu watched in amazement as the gun floated at his feet and slowly roase. Smiling, the Patriarch told him he was a gifted psyker and that he must come with the True Way to survive. With nowhere else to go, Ankhu followed the True Way.

The next 10 years of his life were spent learning of his power, of the warp, and the Great Changer within it. Tzeentch. That was the word they used to describe what they served. Whenever he wasn't learning to control his power, he and his fellow True Way brethren were out serving Tzeentch: burning buildings, raiding supply caravans and recruiting more followers of Tzeentch. Rising through the ranks, Ankhu learned of the goal of the True Way from the Patriarch one night. In a hushed whisper, the Patriarch explained the plan to bring the god sorcerors to them. Coordinating a mass assault from all the cult's cells, which had by now grown into a very influential and powerful cult, at the librarius within the upper hive, Ankhu and the Patriarch led their warbands deep through the house guard of the governor and the arbites.

As they breached the doors leading inside, Ankhu followed the Patriarch as he seemed to insticitvely follow an invisible trail. After dispatching the librarians, Ankhu watched as the Patriarch pulled a key from the head librarians neck and walked over to a wall containing display cases of various items. The sounds of gunfire drew closer with each passing second as Ankhu and the remaining 8 members of the warband drew next to the Patriarch as he unlocked the casing and removed a crown from the glass. Holding it up, the Patriarch explained this was the key to their goal but they would need the holy sacrifices to summon the god sorcerors. Stepping next to the Patriarch, Ankhu watched as the remaining warrior-mutants nodded as one and fell on their own blades. With a sick smile on his face, the Patriarch turned to Ankhu expecting him to follow suite. Drawing his blade, Ankhu only briefly pointed the dagger at himself before turning it and driving it deep into the Patriarch's neck. 

As he watched the man's lifeblood flow onto he crown, Ankhu fell to the ground himself, blood flowing from his eyes, nose, and ears. A splitting pain lanced through his mind as a fiery image was burned into his mind; giants walking towards him, the symbols of Tzeentch on their armor. It was too much for him to handle and Ankhu felt the darkness claim him.

Waking up, Ankhu looked out to see the sun setting. Jumping to his feet, Ankhu realized how quite it had become; not even the sounds of gunfights. Looking down at the corpses, he saw that they were icy blue and showed obvious signs of rigor mortis. Wondering how long he had been out, Ankhu pushed the doors of the librarium open. 

With his mouth wide open, Ankhu stared in wonder at the god sorcerors standing lifelessly in a line in front of him. As he stared at them, Ankhu also saw the mounds of corpses in the background; imperial scum and his own brethren too. As he gripped the crown in his hands, a lone giant stepped from the line. Though he spoke no words, Ankhu felt the sorceror look down at the crown in his hands and then feed the words into his mind. He had been chosen. He would be tested to see if he was worthy of the Thousand Sons. Handing the crown to the giant, Ankhu followed behind them as they began to disembark for the stars...

Weapons: Bolt Pistol and Force Sword

Powers: Energy Manipulation


----------



## LordRaith (Jun 8, 2010)

Hope this is adequate, let me know if I should change anything.


*Name:* Chisisi Mubarak

*Age:* 34

*Appearence:* At just over 6’5” and thin beyond the point of healthy, Chisisi casts a somewhat bizarre figure. A number of self-inflicted scars line his deeply tan skin, and most of the ribs showing on his abdomen appear to have been broken at some point. A handful of tattoos decorate the unmarred portions of his skin, all of them references to time or immortality. Most notably, a small ankh rests firmly above his thick brow and dark eyes. A thick mane of black hair flows to Chisisi’s shoulders, always unkempt and often falling over his serious features.

Chisisi favors his armor and is rarely seen without it. It is a typical Thousand Son design, though he rarely wears the helm. The tabard that hangs from his waist displays the sacred symbol of Tzeentch, and it is cinched by a copper chain ornamented with an ankh.

*Personality:* Chisisi has an anxious personality. With his incessant paranoia and persecution complex, he tends towards a lot of fidgeting and looks over his shoulder often. Chisisi fears a permenant death most of all, and he makes elaborate plans to ensure that he remains safe and alive. Like most sorcerers, Chisisi is unendingly curious and always eager to learn. Chisisi’s greatest aspiration is to ascend to daemonhood, thus insuring his immortality.

*Weapons:* Bolt pistol, force khopesh.

*Background:* Born on a bustling hive world to Imperial scribes, Chisisi started life in a world of endless information. Eager and intelligent, he was nonetheless skeptical of the Imperial cult from the start, their endless indoctrinations failing to catch in the young boy. Enamored with the stories of old battles and ancient warriors, it was at a very young age that Chisisi learned about Magnus the Red, reading from a yellowing text hidden away from the eyes of his parents. Despite his arcane interests, Chisisi was destined to be yet another bureaucrat, were it not for the intervening whispers of chaos.

Having grown accustomed to the bizarre amount of good fortune that seemed to bless his life, Chisisi’s latent powers exploded onto the scene when he was just reaching adolescence. On a day like most others, the young boy suddenly found himself overcome by a blinding headache. A series of images flashed through his mind: his father hiding something behind his back, his mother grinning, teeth bared murderously, a knife glinting in the light, and finally, a massive labyrinth, at the center of which stood a shadowy man, his silhouette constantly shifting. Over the next few days, the visions returned, always the same, always knotting Chisisi’s stomach with fear. Finally, the boy awoke one morning to his parents standing over him.

“We have a surprise for you,” his father said, his hands behind his back. Chisisi’s mother stood silently, concealing something sitting on the nightstand. In her left hand, the glint of metal caught the boy’s eye. Chisisi felt the now familiar ache in his skull come over him. The labyrinth overtook his vision once more, its twisting passages sailing by as though he were flying through it. He stood at the center of the maze, before him, the shadow from his visions.
“Surprise,” spoke the shadow, in his father’s voice, “Surprise, surprise, prise, ise, ise, dies, dies, DIES, DIES, DIE, DIE!” Chisisi howled in fear, lashing out at the shadow. A blur of violence followed, the boy’s headache worsening until he thought he might die. Finally, the pain ceased, and Chisisi found himself back in his room, his parents lying dead before him. In his father’s hand, a small package, wrapped in colorful paper. Behind his mother, a tiny cake, Chisisi’s name written in frosting. He never saw the gifts his parents got him for his birthday, he merely ran, still convinced he had excaped his own murder.

After that fateful event, Chisisi fled, letting his feet take him wherever they landed. A single thought guided his actions: the shadow that had whispered to him, that had stood before him, that had guided him to safety. In no time at all, Chisisi had fallen in with a cult of Tzeentch devotees. With his budding, though unpredictable powers of foresight, and extensive, nearly obsessive plans, he quickly climbed the ranks. After years of bizarre worship and devotion, Chisisi was allowed the first step to ascendency, to lead a troop of Rubics in the endless crusades of the Thousand Sons.

*Powers:* Foresight


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Could be that the character does not have a force weapon, nor is there any description as to what he actually looks like. Both of those were things Lord of the Night specifically mentioned including; I mean if your not even gonna meet the GM's starting requirements..


*facepalm* my bad


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Felt like mentioning this, Lord of the Night did specify an age limit for characters and included bits about time and the warp. Keep in mind that time is a fickle thing in the warp; you may have aged ten years but it could have yielded a hundred in experience.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hopefully I'll meet standards with this character; simply ask for more detail as necessary and it will be furnished, as I am more than willing to edit to meet standards.

*Name:* Ulthrexyl

*Age:* App. 79 Terran Standard

*Appearance:* 7'2", with a comparitively lean frame for an Astartes. Sharp, angular facial structure with high-perched ears, dark and oily hair at shoulder length, and fiery amber eyes with black flecks. Crazed scar marks across his chest from various battle injuries. Bio-daemonic hybrid left hand, akin to a clawed human hand (no bonus strength). A livid and knotted scar along his right jawline further enhances his unquenchable air of unbreakable stamina. Wears Mark VI "Corvus" Armor in Thousand Sons colors.


*Presonality:* Ulthrexyl is a surly, calculating madman. His quiet if threatening demeanor breaks into unrestrained violence in battle, even as he retains his cool veneer. He looks to his comrades as indesposible so long as their power aids him in his machinations. His time as a loyalist Librarian entrenched his crazed instincts in cold logic and control, and under his patron god his bastard blend of twisted logic and metered insanity make him a particularly unpredictable element in war. His inability to rise through the ranks of the sorcerors of Tzeentch has left its mark as bitter, hateful zeal.

*
Weapons:* Force axe, bolt pistol


*Background:* Ulthrexyl was taken in by the Crusaders of Antex Chapter in 827.M41 as a neophyte and was quickly sent to the chapter librarium for indoctrination as a chapter psyker. His battle skills proved ferocious, but the Crusaders held to a standard of disciplined warmaking that chafed at the young marine. His studies in the librarium leaned heavily towards the art of prediction, as his abilities had first led him to become a Space Marine. He saw horrific, twisted danger in his future, but falsely pinned it to the harm an Astartes might face. However, his gift became a curse, and the more he grew as a Space Marine, the more hellish his visions grew. In his attempt to avoid such a fate, he desperately grasped at his chapter's ranks to reach a position none could challenge: that of chief librarian. Although he never reached this goal due to the unpredictable nature of his powers, he served as an acolyte for around 50years realspace time.

For a time, the terrible visions receded, and he thought he was at last free. Until he came across a forbidden text upon a mission to eliminate a sorceror and her cult. The book called to him, its unspoken temptation a cry from the damned souls it had consumed. Upon opening the book, his fate was sealed. All the visions of horror he had left behind crashed in upon him, and the librarian was driven nearly mad, only the indoctrinated discipline of mind keeping him on the edge of sanity. It was then that Tzeentch called to him, and offered a taste of the prophecy which was his purview.

Ulthrexyl knew he was ensnared. Knew that he was betraying his chapter, the Emperor, and mankind. He didn't care. Alongside all the visions of blood and fire and doom, Tzeentch offered visions of power, glory, and eternal bloodshed in his name. The two blended into a horrible effigy of past, present, and future. It was maddening, and soothing, all at once.

For nearly a century, the fallen Astartes has studied across the galaxy in vain, trying to follow the convoluted path of Tzeemtch through his twisted predictions. All has led to his service to the Sons of Magnus, and finally, a search for damned enlightenment under master sorcerors.


*Powers:* Foresight (maddened - Ulthrexyl's visions show only the most extreme of predictions, resulting in overreaction which may do as much harm as good)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nightlord92 said:


> Name: Ankhu Anek
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> ...


Great one Nightlord. Your in.



LordRaith said:


> Hope this is adequate, let me know if I should change anything.
> 
> 
> *Name:* Chisisi Mubarak
> ...


Quite good, though since Magnus the Red was a traitor Primarch it would have been impossible to find any records on him, at least for a common citizen. Your in.



Warsmith40 said:


> Hopefully I'll meet standards with this character; simply ask for more detail as necessary and it will be furnished, as I am more than willing to edit to meet standards.
> 
> *Name:* Ulthrexyl
> 
> ...


Ok just a few issues with this one.

1. Change the age, that may be how old you are in realspace but the Warp plays havoc with time, so it would be far less then that.

2. Your armour. You would not have the Mark of Tzeentch, thats for his champions. And the Crimson Sun cult is a series of cults that Malzaren cropped up on a string of worlds as information gatherers, your armour would be the Thousand Son colours.

3. Weapons. No hellpistol, got to have a Bolt Pistol. But all characters can enhance theirs to fire Inferno Bolts.

4. Powers. The rules clearly state only one. Now im somewhat fine with the ways you've had your power manifest but you can only have one.

Change those and you'll be good. But I really do like the past you've chosen for your character, a former loyalist.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Name: Tyriel Saradorm.

Age: 84 Years old.

Appearence: Like all Astartes Tyriel is well muscled where it needs to be, but the main focus of his muscles are in his arms where he wields his force weapon. When Tyriel removes his helmet he has shoulder length raven black hair often left to just dangle as it is, his face is very angular with his chin being sort of pointed. Tyriel's must distinguishing features are his eyes which are a odd purple colour with a slightly slitted pupil very similar to a cat.

Tyriel's armour is the standard mark 5 power armor for the Astartes with his legs covered up by a black robe. On the rims of his shoulder guards and all of the trim of his armor he has the standard gold colour of the thousand sons with the rest of it blue. His helmet is that of a horned helmet instead of the normal Thousand Sons Helmet.(See link for appearance)
http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs42/f/2009/113/8/7/Thousand_Son_Sorcerer_Colored_by_JaffarHasad.jpg


Personality: When summed up into a sentence Tyriel is: Arrogant and self-centered, he will often stay reserved when it comes to giving his input in matters of a non-important nature. When it comes to solving problems Tyriel will always try to stay level headed and think the problem through, but should that fail he results to his favorite saying: "If at first yo dont succeed, Excessive force is probably the answer".

Weapons: As per standard of a Aspiring Sorcerer, Tyriel uses the standard Bolter Pistol with several extra clips on his belt. On the left side of his hip he raises his force sword.

Background: Before Tyriel was recruited into The Thousand Sons he lived on a small isolated planet in the Galactic East of the Imperium which had completely changed to worshiping the chaos gods as they believed the Emperor had abandoned them. When Tyriel was 18 the Imperium had send a task force to assess the planet and find out why it hadnt sent tribute to the rest of the Imperium for so long. After the task force arrived and found the planet and chosen to follow the chaos gods they started on a planetary purge, killing everything and everyone they can find. As they reached the city where Tyriel lived he can and hid and prayed to the Chaos Gods for protection and Salvation....And he was seemingly granted his wish as a portal in the warp opened up and The Thousand Sons arrived. It was also during this Warp storm/portal that Tyriel's latent psychic powers awakened. He lay on the floor writhing in pain as he couldnt stop his body from slowly over heating with the new awakening of his power, it was then another Chaos Sorcerer noticed this and methodically studied the teenager, coming to the conclusion that he may be useful in the future the Sorcerer had to knock out Tyriel to stop his powers burning him from the inside out.

Powers: Tyriel has started on the path to become a master of Psychokinesis and is able raise his internal body temperature before projecting it and releasing it from his hands in fireballs.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Revan4559: Goodwork on editing. Your in.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Quite good, though since Magnus the Red was a traitor Primarch


It wasn't his fault! Grr. :grin: Silly Russ, always jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It wasn't his fault! Grr. :grin: Silly Russ, always jumping to conclusions.


Do you really think that *I*, who curse Russ every chance I get and praise Magnus, needs to be reminded of that? :grin:.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Edits should be in order. Thanks for the heads up Lord of the Night.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Warsmith40 said:


> Edits should be in order. Thanks for the heads up Lord of the Night.


Alright great. Your in.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Still need two more people before we can start the RP. Once we have six people minimum ill start the RP on that day.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, since we've got time to kill waiting for others to sign up, it may be a good way to kill time by PMing each other and getting familiar with the playgroup. My inbox and buddylist are open for everyone involved in the RP


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Out of curiousity, is this RP still in the works? It's been eons since anyone posted for it.


----------

